# Condo in Puerto Rico



## Heartwood

Ocean View 2B/2B Luquillo - Picaflor (Airport:SJU) - Condominiums for Rent in Luquillo, Puerto Rico, Puerto Rico


Entire condo in Luquillo, Puerto Rico. Welcome to Picaflor from Be Happy, Se Feliz! As you enter the 4th floor condo, pause and take a view of the rainforest from the balcony. We designe...




www.airbnb.com





My sister owns this condo in beautiful Puerto Rico and is now taking reservations for summer bookings. Thanks for looking.


----------

